# Letting go of the toxic



## Blue_Skies (Dec 16, 2011)

46 views and no response kind of makes me feel like someone's entertainment.

Nevermind. Won't be back. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sorry you felt you weren't getting attention. SOmetimes posts get buried, and sometimes it takes a while longer for posts to get responses. I missed the original one, so I'm sorry I can't chime in now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sometimes it takes a bit for someone to come along who feels they can help you with your issue. I've seen this on every board on which I've participated. Just give it time. 

Where's your post about your issue. If you delete it how can anyone respond?


----------

